# Nail on outer band of tread - replace?!



## mconfes (Aug 12, 2005)

I just bought new Bridgestone RE960s for my ride. Got a nail in the out tread band. Tire shop won't patch it because they say the patch won't stick that close to the side wall. 
Any ideas other than replacement?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Nail on outer band of tread - replace?! (mconfes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mconfes* »_I just bought new Bridgestone RE960s for my ride. Got a nail in the out tread band. Tire shop won't patch it because they say the patch won't stick that close to the side wall. 
Any ideas other than replacement?

I have heard that before...I wonder the same thing



_Modified by pturner67 at 9:35 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## mconfes (Aug 12, 2005)

i saw your post before you edited it. The tires are excellent. If you're in rain/snow market these are a must. Ultra High Performance WITH a 40K warranty AND excellent dry/wet traction. Don't have to worry about curb rash with these shoes.


----------



## Sly335i (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Nail on outer band of tread - replace?! (mconfes)*

the tire shop is correct they would be liable if they fix that tire. but depending on where exactly the nail is, like if its closer to the thread or the shoulder of the tire, you can use a rubber plug to repair it. i have done this before on a few low profile tires and it worked out great.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Nail on outer band of tread - replace?! (mconfes)*

Replacement is the only safe option, I'm afraid !


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Nail on outer band of tread - replace?! ([email protected])*

If it is on the inside of the outer band, then I would Patch it.
If it is on the outer edge, near the shoulder I would replace it.


----------



## mconfes (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Nail on outer band of tread - replace?! (JDriver1.8t)*

Here's a pic of where the nail is.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Nail on outer band of tread - replace?! (mconfes)*

pull nail out, then use tire plug kit (the kind with the greasy rope plugs), then put tire on back of car, adjust pressure to recommended psi and you're done
if you're really worried, plug it, then have a patch put on the inside too


----------



## mconfes (Aug 12, 2005)

i hate to plug it but i'm too cheap to replace it. Tires are about $190ea. mounted and balanced. I'll give it a shot on the plug. I've read about self-vulvanizing plugs. Hopefully it will get me by for a while. Supposedly a patch won't stick to the inside because its too close to the sidewall...friction..heat...etc.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (mconfes)*

plugs are way better than they are made out to be
get a kit like this http://www.northerntool.com/im...g.jpg
remove the nail, force the rasping tool into the hole, you may have to take the tire off the car and straddle it and use your weight to force the rasp in, then work it in and out until it stops getting easier.
then put one of the "rope" plugs through the eyelet on the insertion tool, have it centered on the tool, if you have rubber cement add some to it, this is not necessary but helps the plug adhere.
force the plug down into the tire about halfway so that theres still a little bit sticking up out of the tread, gently turn the handle about 1/4-1/2 turn and then firmly yank the handle straight out (like you're pull starting a lawnmower), the plug will remain in the tire.
use heavy duty wire cutters/tin snips/razorblade to remove the excess plug material from the outside, this is also not needed but i recommend it.
you don't need to wait at all, just air the tire up and you should be good to go


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (mconfes)*

All that is Bull****..
I know that for liablity reasons they don't do it. When I was living in Puerto Rico I ran over some nails. I got two tires damaged (including side wall)and they patched them. Those tires never liked air or went flat untill I wore them out. 
That was over 30,000 miles. 
BTW 
Why do they use plugs so much??? I rather have a patch


----------



## mconfes (Aug 12, 2005)

You're 100% correct that they won't patch it because of the liability and they just want you to buy another tire. Win win for them.
Plugs suck and are really bad for tires...most major shops won't do this anymore. They eventually wear a bigger hole in the tire and present a pretty large safety concern - especially on the shoulder. But they're cheap and really easy to do.
I bit the bullet and plugged it though. I hate it but I hope it lasts for at least a little while. Hopefully the overall build quality of the Bridgestone will help keep the tire together for a while. They really are solid tires. 
FYI...Pull the nail out and it was some metal finishing nail. Damn construction! Oh well, I should've not been so cheap and bought the road hazard with the tires.


----------



## sactofabco (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (mconfes)*

plug it! ran my bug w/ a plug in the side wall for 3 years. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mconfes (Aug 12, 2005)

Ended up plugging it with the cheap kit from AZ. No leaks yet and no noticable vibrations (tire is now on the front).


----------



## cloud9vw20 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have run plugs in all my lawn care trucks and trailers for years when we catch a nail. We have had as many as nine plugs in a tire when we pulled it off the trailer. Thats def extreme and not recommended but if the plugs can handle the abusive situations like that, it should handle your dub with one.


----------



## bringtheshred (Mar 8, 2008)

Plug patches work wonders! we use them all the time at work.. ive patched tires with a hole there before. If it were closer to the sidewall them replacement would be a must.


----------

